# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Arben Duka

## beni07

greke o greke kokegorice, liber i ri i arben dukes me satire 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

c jane ata ne ate breg,
obo bo c qenkan greke,
kujdes njerez mos ju kapin,
se pastaj ju rruajne ******...

ra nje shi e vendin lau,
c'pati greku qe na shau?!
kerkon te na uli pjacen,
grek o grek, te dhjefsha racen

mu te kryqi kur u lute,
pandehe se na i fute,
o haleja i halese,
i paturp e i pabese!....

marre nga libri arben dukes qe sapo ka dal ne treg keto 2 dite ....
i papare fare..........

----------


## bili99

...Nje verzion pak me te gjate ka postuar halloween21  me 2 pril, ketu ne "Forum"....( mua me ka pelqyer- ne nje spekter shumemendesie sigurisht qe duhet te kete kategori kundersulmuese sic jane ato ne keto vargje...por, mund te verehet se per pos kunderpergjigjes per fyerjet banale une mund te them se nuk shoh kunderpergjigje per fjalet kanibaliste ne te njejten menyre,te pakten per keta vargje qe une lexova dhe ,kjo me pelqen...........
Me gjithe qe injorimi do te ishte denimi me i madh , ne raste kaq ekstreme duhet kunderpergjigje sidoqoft me e kulturuar...por,gjithhere duke mos treguar inferioritet ndaj fqinjeve tane te eger...................

Per nje kohe,per nje vend dhe per nje rrethane me duhet te  uroj  Arben Duken ..dhe une do ta bleje librin, dhe me gjithe zemer shpresoj te zhduket motivi ne Ballkan per vepra si kjo.


Me nderime,
                     bili99

----------


## mondishall

Bili 99! Me thenien domethenese ne fund, "...dhe me gjithe zemer shpresoj te zhduket motivi ne Ballkan per vepra si kjo", me dhe shkak per vargjet e mposhtme.

     MOTIVI

Rrrofte motivi, poshte motivi!
Ku u mboll dhe ku na mbivi
Kush e korri, kush e siti?
Kush e njohu, kush s'e diti!?
Sa e forte i qenka fara
Cope t'i ben dhembet perpara.
Dhe me shume po ta pertypesh
Kujdes veten mos e mbytesh!
Rrofte motivi, Poshte motivi!
Qe Ballkanin shekujsh nxivi!!!
        ------------------------
SHIKOJ DHE NUK BESOJ ATE QE SHIKOJ
BESOJ DHE NUK SHIKOJ ATE QE BESOJ(nga mua)

----------


## beni07

ne kete liber ka edhe poezi te tjera me humor dhe satire, psh. "une dhe berisha". po citoj disa vargje:

1.
te dy duhemi pa mase,
personazhe te epokes,
mua me mungon nje derrase,
e ty krejt cati e kokes.
2.
ne ekrane vetetin,
dhe me vete masturbohesh,
o i pari shtetit tim:
**** or pirdh qe te lirohesh!....
3.
para turmave kur flet
ne mes klithmave drogohesh
e ndjen veten si nje mbret:
"ndaj dhe pjerdh qe te lirohesh!.....


....................etj etj,........

----------


## bili99

> Bili 99! Me thenien domethenese ne fund, "...dhe me gjithe zemer shpresoj te zhduket motivi ne Ballkan per vepra si kjo", me dhe shkak per vargjet e mposhtme.
> 
>      MOTIVI
> 
> Rrrofte motivi, poshte motivi!
> Ku u mboll dhe ku na mbivi
> Kush e korri, kush e siti?
> Kush e njohu, kush s'e diti!?
> Sa e forte i qenka fara
> ...






Motivi..

Dhe motive ke ti plot,
O Mondi, o poet.
Per buzeqeshje edhe lot,
Ti per vargje je si mbret.

Dhe une pak vargje shkruaj,
mund te them se belbezoj.
Por,kur has ne vargun tend,
s'mund  te anashkaloj.

Dhe ju mjeshter te vargut,
Zgjatni rrjeshtat sikur lum.
Nje mirnjohje permes vargut,
di qe e doni me shume.

Dhe une s'merrem me shkrime,
ta them me sinqeritet.
Por i dua njerzit e vargut,
Dhe ashtu dua me i pershendet.

Dhe dikur nje burre fisnik,
Te drejtes i mbet besnik.
Keshtu dha ai nje mendim:
"Ku ka dhimbje lind nje renkim"

Edhe une po si ai,
ne kete  mendim besoj.
Por, as dhimbjen e renkimin.
Kujt s'ja deshiroj......


Me nderime per z.mondishall,
                                            nga Amerika ,bili99

----------


## toto_labi

Edhe njehere ne keto vargje te nje autori anonim nga laberia del ne pah opinioni shume shekullor qe populli yne ka per gayreket.
I koncentruar,i qarte dhe me shume ngjyra shpaloset ne nje forme elegante dhe etike qe vetem ne kenget labet haset.
Perbuzja dhe neveria shume te pranishme, si ndjenje legjitime ndaj nje fqinji jo vetem me te ulet nga ana racore por edhe te lig,te shemtuar e tinzar, jane shprehur me nje ritem artistik dhe ciltersi fare natyrore.

Si uji i paster qe del nga burimi i malit dhe qe rrjedh ne drejtim te fushes per ti dhene jete e perteritur ciklin e natyres edhe keto vargje veprojne si enzima ne trurin tim.
Si enzima qe me aktivitetin e tyre te ngadalte e mireberes vazhdojne te rishkruajne dhe te perforcojne ne kodin tim gjenetik ate qe paraardhesit  e mi me kane lene si trashegim.
Keto vargje si nje muzike e bute dhe e ngrohte reparojne ne veshet dhe zemren time ate qe aksidentalisht hyri nga videoja antishqiptare gayreke.
Kjo iso qe me vjen nga nena ime Laberi me qeteson dhe me nxeh gjakun, me frikeson per forcen qe del nga vetevetja ime dhe me trimeron per pergjigjen qe  e kam gjithmone gati, me mbyll syte ne embelsine e isos por edhe me mpreh veshtrimin mbi realitetin.

Dacken per gayreket kurre mos e kurseni.

Kenge Vellazerore per gayreket.


Cjane ata ne ate breg
O-bo-bo cqenkan grek,
Kujdes njerez, mos ju kapin
Se pastaj te ruajne ******!

Ra nje shi e vendin lau
Cpati greku qe na shau?!.
Kerkon te na uli pjacen
Grek,o grek te dhjefsha racen!

Mu te kryqi kur u lute
Pandehe se na i fute
O haleja i halese
I paturpe i pabese!

Ca ushtare kur po kendonin
Ne orgazem po kalonin
Kur shanin turq e shqiptare
Sdi pse ndiheshin krenare!

Dhe i donin zorret tona
Per oshkurre e per mballoma
Pse keshtu, o, cipeplasur
Shume urrejtje paske pasur?!

Me ngadale e me avash
Sa te behet keci dash
Je i lutur te na hash
Cfare prodhon zorra e trash!

O surrati me mballoma
Nuk i nxjerr dot zorret tona
Ndaj rri urte ne ate prak
Se ka bere cecua bicak
Po neve jemi ketu
Me te vjeter dhe nga ju
Dhe se cajme ****** hic
Kur na shan nje palo p..!

Grek o grek,o Kryehorr
E ndjen veten superior
Ke harruar historine
Vangjel Zhapen dhe Aline!

Kishte Zhapa ne oborr
Njemije greker sherbetor
Kish Aliu ne Janine
Fronin dhe Vasiliqine.

Kapedanet shqipetare
Me flori dyfeket lare
Vec me kenget e dyfekut
Pavarsine i sollen grekut!

Li, or lih duke kenduar
Po historia eshte shkruar
Vule e bardhe mbi te zeze
Qe nga Vjosa ne Preveze

Se neve jemi ketu 
Me te vjeter dhe nga ju
Ndaj mos lihni,hingellini
Se ça borxhe na i keni.

Historia e vertete 
Seshte vetem dhjete vjete
Qe erdhem aty,tek ju
Se ca halle kish ketu!

Po hallet tona do treten
Vec kujtime do te mbeten
Po dhe ne,o grek,dikur
Te dhame buke e te dhame grure...
Ndryshe flet, e ndryshe ben
Kali i Trojes u be Qen
Qen-zagar, perjashta dhembet
Te ha e te nduk nga kembet!...

Vete na ngave, nuk te ngame
Pisllekun te gjithe e pame
Te pergjigjem ,o Andart
Me monedhe te barabarte...

Provoje, more hale,
Dac me turkun, dac me ne
Provoje , o bir putane,
Te lesh breket kesaj ane!...

Para se te nisim grushtin
Mos e harroni 2 Gushtin
Hengret hu, e prape s'u ngopet
Perpara u vume si lopet!...

Ne vertete jemi te gurte
Po nuk jemi aq te urte
Dime te shajme, o mavie
Edhe me liber shtepie...

Morali yt s'mund te ngjallet
Kur me kenge Andarti tallet
Me turkun e Shqiperine
Qe te mundin me peshtyme!...

Se ne jemi te sprovuar
Historia na ka shkruar
Kur s'kishim buke ,more ***,
Hanim zjarr edhe barut!..

Na ngave, ndaj dhe te ngame
Keshtu ditem, keshtu thame:
" Grek - ushtar kokegorice
Ec na puth ne prapanice!..."

Grek - ushtari kokethumbi
Fjala vret me keq se plumbi
Serish reston do ta marresh
Po kjo s'eshte nje pune ushtaresh!...

----------


## BlackEagle

Toto

Kjo poema, nuk eshte anonime aspak, o Toto

Eshte dora e Arben Dukës kjo me larte, apo dhe i njohur si Kaso Kasua.

----------


## toto_labi

Kur e postova se dija se e kisha kopjuar ne internet.
Tashti e di dhe kam nja dy te tjera te ketij bejtexhiu autentik qe thote me ze te larte ate qe te tjeret e mendojne heshturazi.

Kisha hapur nje teme per kenge ndaj gayreket por ma kane fshire. Mesiguri do kete grekofile ne moderatoret, kaq kane ne dore dhe kaq bejne.

Nejse, ju uroj te gjithe kush do i lexoje keto vjersha lexim te kendeshem.

Më thonë e më shkruajnë
Pse s'e ngre dyfekun
Ta shkrepësh, o bir,
Dhe njëherë mbi grekun

Dhe njëherë mbi grekun
Terezite mire,
Se na bënë prapë
Një këngë të ndyrë. 

Edhe më të ndyrë
Se ajo e para,
S'u ngop ai qën
Me ato të shara... 

Me ato të shara
S'u ngop ai horr,
Për çudi e quan
Veten superior.

Ata vetë e dinë
Pse u bënë lugetër
Tash që s'kanë asgjë
Veç lavdisë së vjetër.

Veç lavdisë së vjetër
Që dritë i dha botës
Po tani janë bërë 
Turpi i Europës!... 

Hiqen superiorë
Dhe ndihen garantë
Dhe harrojnë se kanë
Mijëra emigrantë.

Mijëra emigrantë
E zeza Greqi,
Nëpër Kanada
E në Gjermani

Atyre askush
S'u thotë aty : "Plehra!..." 
Po ai që shkroi
S'i di këto gjëra 

S'i di këto gjëra
Shkërdhata i shkretë,
Se vetëm Greqia
Ka mbetur Mesjetë.

Ky pisllëk i saja
Ka rrënjë në gene,
Se dhe kur s'kish brekë
Ajo ishte shovene

Ndaj dhe të thashë unë
O kokë goricë
Po munde më puth 
Pak në prapanicë!... 

Dhe tani kuptohet 
Që e kishe pak
Dhe më shumë se aq
Ti e paske hak!

Unë jam një shqiptar
Me besë e me nder
Po puna ma do
Të flas me një derr!

Jam i kulturuar
Vetëtij mes territ
Dhe s'e kam mësuar
Kurrë gjuhën e derrit.

Kurrë gjuhën e derrit
Derrit që ha lënde
Ti më detyrove 
Të flas gjuhën tënde.

Të flas gjuhën tënde
Si në kohë të vjetër
Se ti je një derr
Derr dhe asgjë tjetër... 

Të thashë në fillim
Ta them dhe njëherë
Edhe un' si ty
Jam krejt i krishterë.

Jam krejt i krishterë
Unë që prej fillimit
Po ti je, o derr
Turp i krishtërimit!...

Turp i krishtërimit
Pa din e pa caqe
Krishti vari veten
Që ti të kesh paqe.

Që ti të kesh paqe
Arsye dhe vlera
Po ku di nga Krishti
Kopeja me derra

Kopeja me derra
Që s'ngopet me lënde
Vetë më detyrove
Të flas gjuhën tënde!...

Të flas gjuhën tënde
Tënden, more derr,
Se unë s'jam si ty
Se kam besë e nder!...

Ti s'e di, o derr,
O surrat mballoma,
Si mbetët dikur
Nëpër malet tona!

Ti s'e di, o derr,
Se je horr prej horri,
Të shkretët i griu
Uria dhe morri!...

Po ne si fisnikë
Si kontë e si dukë
Nuk i zumë me gurë
U dhamë strehë e bukë.

Po ti turi-derr
Këto nuk i di
Ndaj bëre për ne
Këngë-pocaqi

Me farë shovinizmi
Ti ngjizesh e ngjizesh
Se je mi kanalesh
Se je mi gjirizesh.

Se je mi gjirizesh,
Pa shpirt e pa zemër,
Ndërsa ne shqiponja
Na ka dhënë emër.

Po edhe shqiponja
Në majën e malit
Ndonjëherë do merret 
Me minjtë e kanalit.

Ndonjëherë do merret
Jo se ka dëshirë,
Po e detyrove 
Ti, more këllirë.

----------


## toto_labi

Nuk e di mirë historinë
Ndaj dhe ja fut kuturu
Kur qe Zhapa në Athinë
Shërbëtorët ishit ju.

Vangjeli me Konstandinë
Dhe nuk kish Ballkani tjetër
Kishin për t'u larë këmbët
Plot 100 grekër.

Pra tani e kupton vetë
E kupton, more mafie
Kush kish manto vërtetë
Dhe kush kish lëkurë dhie.

Harrove Pasha Alinë
Atë kokë kryeneçe
Që kishte Vasiliqinë
Vajzën greke 20 vjeçe.

Tetëdhjetë vjeç ishte Alia
Po me Vasilinë djalë
Kemi dyfeqe të forta
Si në sup e si në shalë.

Ti nuk e njeh historinë
Ndaj dhe ja fut kuturu
Asnjëherë, në jet'të jetëve
Pasha grek s'pati këtu.

Pashallëku i Janinës
Pashati s'ia pushonte këngët
Dhe ju grekërit krenarë
Aliut i puthnit këmbët.

Dhe të bindur porsi lopët
Ju " Shqiponja ", ju " petritë "
Ishit gati t'i dhuronit
Të gjitha Vasiliqitë

Ndaj, o grek, surrat i pjerdhur
Mos e merr me të vërvitur
Nga Aliu e përpara
Jemi mbi juve të hipur.

Ndaj o grek, o grek i pjerdhur,
Në pabesi i kalitur,
Kur na shkrove palo këngën
Këto gjëra s'i ke ditur!...

S'diskutohet, je shkërdhatë,
Gjersa si shkërdhatë shan,
Po dhe ne s'e hamë thatë
Po të morëm në nishan.

Se kemi gjuhë me ngjyra,
Më me ngjyrë se e grekut,
Po të zu ajo si zgjyra
A të keqen e dyfekut !...

Kemi gjuhë të ylbertë,
Mund të shajmë në 100 breza,
Po s'e bëjmë se jini vetë
Më e zezë se e zeza !...

Po s'e bëjmë, o pallosh
Sepse s'ju lë dot pa brekë
Dhe të zezës s'ke ç'ti shtosh
Veç ndonjë duzinë me grekë.

Po ju jini pederastë
Ndaj dhe kot i mbani brekët
Kështu ju thotë një pellazg
Që ish shumë më parë nga grekët 

Po ju jini pederastë,
Hapini këmbët si direkët,
Këtë e thotë një Ilir
Që ishte më parë nga grekët...

Pra, dëgjo e dëgjo mirë,
O surrat me mballoma,
Gjysma e tokave ku rron
Kanë qenë sarajet tona... 

Është shkruar e do shkruhet
Në të bardhë e në të zezë
Është e gjitha Shqipëri
Që nga Vjosa në Prevezë!...

Në vërtet mbajmë erë
Mbajmë erë, o turi qën
Po mbajmë një erë malesh
Jo si ty m.. e llagëm!

Gjykimi t'u errësua
Ti je kafshë e s'ke gjykim
Ndaj dhe sorollop e sua
Nuk ka mënd sa k im.

Mos u prish e mos u nxi
Me atë palo fytyrë,
Se nga ty, o i ri
Dhe k. flet më mirë!....

Kujt i plas se je racist
Ti bythëshpuari me nam
Për krenarinë kombëtare
Njëqind herë më shumë jam.

Kush pjerdh për racizmin tënd
Tash që bota është globale
Po ti s'i di këto gjëra
Nuk i di se je një hale.

Në gjithë botën qarkullojnë
Njerëzit, idetë edhe vlerat
Po ti s'i di këto gjëra
Se je rritur me derrat.

Emigrantët do të kthehen
Një ditë këtu me të gjitha
Se për ju, o pederastë
Se për ju s'iu plasi b...!...

Tash e mbylla ta hap prapë
Kësaj radhe, o i zi,
Ta dish s'të urrej aspak,
Më vjen vetëm neveri!...

Me vjen vetëm neveri,
Natyrisht dhe pakëz frikë,
Sepse rrojnë në Greqi 
Njerëz prehistorikë.

Njerëz prehistorikë
Në kufi i kemi ne,
Ndaj, o grek, ta them pa frikë
Të dhjefsha mu në BE!...

Ti je turpi i Europës
Ti je turp, more spathato
Të dhjefsha mu në BE
Natyrisht dhe mu në NATO!...

Të dhjes BE e NATO
Dhe ty legen i sëmurë
Kur kanë një si ty brënda
Nuk dua të futem kurrë.

Nuk dua të futem kurrë
Nuk kam ç'të bëj në nevojtore
Nuk dua të futem kurrë
Se matet me dy peshore.

Jam krenar që jam shqiptar
Nip i Gentit dhe Teutës
Kam lindur nga barku i pushkës
Dhe nga teli i lahutës.

Jam krenar që jam shqiptar
Dhe pse te greku jam shëtitës
Kam lindur nga vesë e lules
Kam lindur nga vezë e dritës.

Thonë i shari të shan,
Ndaj vazhdoni të shani,
Po si s'ju vjen turp, o katran
Për kryqin që simbol mbani.

----------


## BlackEagle

Arben Duka si Kaso Kasa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kot ja ke fut plako, po nejse me mire kot, se hiç  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Etno3

*Lamtumirë..
(Lirikë dashurie)
S'kam dashur kurrë të të lëndoj,
se të kam dashur sa s'ka më,
po ti më ikën-më largohesh,
ndaj dhe unë ika-po të lë.


S'besoj se do lëndohesh shumë,
ti ende s'di ç'është dashuria,
ndaj s'munde ta kuptoje dot,
prushin e ndjenjave të mia.


Veç bukurisë së pakursyer,
natyra gjë s'të ka dhuruar,
ishe një gonxhe që nuk çele,
u vyshke që pa lulëzuar.


Dhe pse e kam kaq të vështirë,
po të përzë nga zemra ime,
më mirë ndriço si yll i largët,
dhe më dil veç në ëndërrime.


Pas meje do të vijnë të tjerë,
dhe do të puthin puthjen time,
e ti ashtu si dhe me mua,
do shkrihesh nëpër përqafime.


E do t'u thuash-hipokrite:
"O sa të dua-s'e them dot!",
edhe njëlloj si dhe me mua,
fare më kot do derdhësh lot.


Në sa krevate do të shtrihesh,
dhe do të hiqesh virgjëreshë,
kur i mendoj këto të gjitha,
më vjen të qaj edhe të qesh.


Unë gjer tani isha i nxehur,
nuk e mohoj që prapë të dua,
sikur të puthesh me gjithë botën,
askush s'i ndez buzët e tua.


Unë vetë isha i lënduar,
e ndofta të lëndova shumë,
kush vallë di të përkëdhelë,
ashtu siç përkëdhelja unë?!


Megjithatë po të uroj,
u bëfsh prapë yll e lëshofsh nure,
më pas besoj se dhe për mua,
do çelë me gaz një tjetër lule.


Mbi ndjenjën tonë ra dëborë,
gjithçka më tutje është e kotë,
pra lamtumirë-veç lamtumirë,
se mirupafshim s'të them dot!..*

----------

LAKITAKI (27-02-2015)

----------


## Ciarli

Lamtumirë..
(Lirikë dashurie)
S'kam dashur kurrë të lëndoj,
se kam dashur sa s'ka më,
po ti ikën-më largohesh,
ndaj dhe unë ika-po të lë.


S'besoj se lëndoj shumë,
 ende s'dihet dashuria,
ndaj s'munda ta kuptoja dot,
prushin e ndjenjave të mia.


Veç bukurisë së pakursyer,
natyra gjë s ka dhuruar,
ishte një gonxhe që nuk çelte,
u vyshk që pa lulëzuar.


Dhe pse e kam të vështirë,
po përzë nga zemra ime,
më mirë ndriço yll i largët,
dhe dil veç nëper ëndërrime.

----------


## Neteorm

Poeti i njohur Arben Duka ka ndërruar jetë. Mësohet se Duka ndërroi jetë për shkak të një arresti kardiak. Ai u dërgua në spital mbrëmjen e djeshme nga familjarët pas problemeve shëndetësore dhe ndërroi jetë në spital.

*Kush ishte Arben Duka*

Arben Duka lind në Labovë të Gjirokastrës. Ka mbaruar Akademinë Ushtarake dhe Universitetin Aleksandër Xhuvani. Është autor i mbi pesëdhjetë vëllimeve poetike të botuara e të ribotuara gjer në pesë herë. Duka është bashkëautor në rreth tre mijë këngë të të gjitha zhanërve duke filluar qysh nga viti 1974. Ka dhjetra çmime si autor dhe bashkëautor në gjininë e këngës, ku spikasin shtatë çmime të para në Festivalet Kombëtare të këngës në Radiot Televizionin Shqiptar.

----------

